# Latin America 7 Largest: Sao Paulo, Mexico City, Buenos Aires, Rio, Lima, Bogota & Santiago



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Welcome to one of the least known corners of the World. Latin America is a continent of huge contrasts, beautiful scenes and where life seems to be at its fullest. You may know them or you may not... but this 7 fascinating cities are determined to make their path into the big leagues and become powerful urban centres. This are melting points of cultural mix... Amerindians, Africans, Europeans, Eastern Asians, Arabs... they all came to leave their footprint creating a new culture in a New World that, after decades of struggle, now is growing at an accelerated rate.

Meet this corners *G-7*

*Mexico City, MX* - Metro: 19.7 m























































*Sao Paulo, BR* - Metro: 19.2 m























































*Buenos Aires, AR* - Metro: 13.1 m














































*Rio de Janeiro, BR* - Metro: 12.6 m














































*Lima, PE* - Metro: 8.9 m























































*Bogota, CO* - Metro: 8.7 m














































*Santiago, CH* - Metro: 6.2 m














































_Pictures by Latinscrapers Forumers_


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice cities


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ specially Sao Paulo haha


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ YOU HAVE CLARO IN PERU?hahaha Nice I didn't know it exists abroad Brazil.
Very nice thread congrats


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks. You are welcome to post pictures of Rio or Sampa.

Claro is a Mexican company wich belongs to Telmex, the communication monster that is under the control of the Worlds richest man, Carlos Slim.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice idea sebvill! we have a great continent!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The next bunch of pictures will be dedicated entirely to Mexico City. And will do so with the rest of the G7 afterwards.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Can't I post some São Paulo pics?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes you can. So will start with Sao Paulo.
Try to put a maximum of 10 pics per post.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sao Paulo*

Sao Paulo is South Americas financial centre. During decades the city has recieved millions of immigrants from Italy, Spain, Korea, Japan, Lebanon, Germany and from the Brazilian rural areas, specially in the Northeast of the country. The Sao Paulo stock market is one of the largest in the World and the State of Sao Paulo produces everything from maize, meat and wheat to cars, airplanes and electronic goods.​













































Traffic in Sao Paulo is a major problem. Rich excecutives and businessmen prefer to move in helicopters. The city has the biggest number of helicopters in the World.








































































































































_Pictures by forumers overmundo, gersonldn, tchello_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Sao Paulos Central Square










Independance Park










Olympic Village in Lima Avenue










Neighbourhood of Jardims










The City Hall










Liberdade, the Japanese neighbourhood










Paulista Avenue, the most important avenue of Sao Paulo.










Oscar Freire street










The Municipal Theatre of Sao Paulo










Banespa Building, deffinately one of Sao Paulos landmarks with the flag of the Sao Paulo State.










_Pictures form Wikipedia_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Atlante (Aug 26, 2009)

Great threat Sebvill! Wonderful pics! kay:


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Beatiful pics. But, where is the otters cities? I just saw photos of San Paolo. 
I'm sorry for my english.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love all these photos but due to the copy right issue recently, all photos must be sourced properly or they will be deleted. Sorry!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

At the end of each post is the Copyright. In the first post is hard to identify the authors because I took them from a recopilation made in Latinscrapers that it didnt have proper copyrights. From now on, Ill put the name of the forumer who post it for the first time. Unless is from Flickr or other page, then Ill put the author of that page.

Next city --> Mexico City


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Last picture of *Sao Paulo*, to end with this page

_By rio atrato_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I used to post the flickr photos just like what you did on your above post and flickr rejected it and the reason is even I wrote down the authors name but its not good enough for them. They need us to copy and paste a direct link back to its authors page. We have no other option or they will take away our right to hot link their photos to SSC, so your cooperation will be greatly appreciated.

The instruction to credit all flickr photo is on my 'How to credit flickr photos' thread.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok. Ill follow those rules from now on. You (or other moderator) should write to moderators in Latinscrapers so they reinforce this rules in there by demanding the forumers the same treat for the pictures post in the Latin forums as you demand in here. Right now their are a lot of pictures from Flickr being post without following this rules, so I cant use them for this thread because I dont know the original authors. Although probably many of those authors are SSC forumers.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Next page --> Mexico City


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, yeah, we do have some very nice cities here in Latin America, don't we? From the chaos of Rio, going through Santiago's tranquility all the way to Lima's superb history. Quite diverse for a bilingual geographic area.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

On Monday... Santiago.


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

:cheers: Santiago will rock this thread !


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Some more of *Bogota* before we go on to Santiago.


downtown Bogotá, seen from Monserrate por zug55, en Flickr


Bogotá: Iglesia de San Francisco por zug55, en Flickr


Bogotá: Teatro de Cristóbal Colón por zug55, en Flickr


Bogota Columbia por R Cole, en Flickr


bogota por amendz, en Flickr


Bogota's Cathedral por Pablo..., en Flickr


Bogota 1 por Christian Alban, en Flickr


Cae el sol en Bogotá por sircanard 2!, en Flickr


Bogota Cityscape por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Bogotá downtown por alexfel, en Flickr


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Love those Lima pics, awesome!! and Bogota also seems really nice!! :cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Me encanta Bogota/Bogota me encanta/Bogota amazes me


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Santiago​*
Santiago is one of the few cities around the World which is less than an hour away from the coast (including a wide variety of resorts) and at the same time from several good ski centres. Other big attraction of the city are the vineyard located around it, producing some of the best wine in the World. Santiago was founded by Pedro Valdivia on its trip from Peru. After a hard voyage, Valdivia was amazed with the beauty of the Valley so he decide to found a city that would eventually become the capital city of one of Latin Americas most prosperous countries. Santiago has the buzz and huz of any large city but as an exception in the continent is a very organize one, counting with one of the best Metro Systems in the region. _Santiaguinos_ take business very seriously which, together with a solid economy, has convinced many large companies and banks to install their regional headquarters here. However not everything in Santiago is so serious and formal,the city is known for its different urban tribes that includes a veriety of suburban cultures. Santiago also hosts many important shows, including concerts, festivals, expositions and street entretainment.​

Nieve de primavera por sergiogarcia53, en Flickr


Santiago de Chile por sergiogarcia53, en Flickr











Santiago de Chile por Ceci Ruano, en Flickr


Santiago Nocturno por Manuel Cabezas, en Flickr


SANHATTAN por alanpeterwilson, en Flickr


metro de Santiago por E-mala, en Flickr


Plaza de Armas, downtown Santiago por E-mala, en Flickr


chess in la Plaza de Armas por E-mala, en Flickr


Centro Gabriela Mistral por E-mala, en Flickr


Bellas Artes por E-mala, en Flickr

Special thanks to forumer pierolol

Fron Santiago, Buenos Aires, Montevideo thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74096918#post74096918



















By forumer Klugermann


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

^^you are welcome! great photos of our capital city!

a little more of santiago!


Santiago Moderna por JDC_RJ, en Flickr


Correio do Chile por JDC_RJ, en Flickr


Palacio de la Moneda por JDC_RJ, en Flickr


Santiago 20110210 por Flavio_Camus, en Flickr


Ciudad por Flavio_Camus, en Flickr


cordillera pano por Flavio_Camus, en Flickr


Parque Bicentenario por Uri Colodro Gotthelf, en Flickr


Welcome to Sanhattan por Uri Colodro Gotthelf, en Flickr


Edificio de la Catolica por Amarillo Verde y Rojo, en Flickr


El Indio por Amarillo Verde y Rojo, en Flickr


Santa Lucia por Amarillo Verde y Rojo, en Flickr



Los Muros Nos Hablan / Walls Speak To Us (Chile) por LosMurosNosHablan, en Flickr


Constitucion street, Barrio Bellavista por Conspiracy of Sanity, en Flickr


Barrio Concha y Toro por Conspiracy of Sanity, en Flickr


Barrio Brasil por Conspiracy of Sanity, en Flickr


View from Parque Metropolitano de Santiago por Nenzii, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Impeccable Santiago!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Santiago have some modern architecture jewels.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

^^

And some historical too! I think santiago have a little of the architecture of every part of the world due to the process of find an identity. It's an aspect very amazing of the city, where you could find some small island of old architecture in the midle of the jungle of cement and glass. We have many examples like lastarria, paris londres, concha y toro, yungay,etc...It's a reality that i really apreciate of my city, it's funny!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Concha y Toro looks really picturesque... thats where the history of this excellent Chilean wine started?


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

No,this neighborhood was built by Enrique Concha y Toro (of the same family), but he was a pioneer of the mining in the central region of chile.

The concha y toro main winery it's located in pirque district (maipo valley, santiago's valley). At 45 min. aprox of the down town of santiago.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Santiago, Chile rocks! It has become a great example of how a city should develop throughout the years and still raising incredible architecture all over its beautiful city.


----------



## mornt (Dec 22, 2010)

Great!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I invite forumers to post pictures of Sao Paulo, Mexico City, Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Lima, Bogota and Santiago. Please no more than 10 pictures per post.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Why this thread is about the 7th first cities and not the 10th first cities??? OMG I GET IT... is in order to exclude the 10th one: CARACAS  

Hey SSC, are you noticed that we're hated in latinscrapers???


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ :doh:

Shi* the Drama Queen!

Occit NO! is not a conspiration against Caracas...the only reason why I did the first 7 is because from their onwards there are a lot of cities with similar populations: Monterrey, Guadalajara, Guatemala City, Medellín, Cali, Maracaibo, Caracas, Belo Horizonte, Salvador de Bahía, Belo Horizonte, Brasilia, Porto Alegre, etc. they all have metro populations between 3-5 millions.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

imaginense una ciudad con la arquitectura y el estilo de vida de Buenos Aires con el paisaje y las playas y el clima de Rio...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Mejor imaginate una ciudad con la arquitectura y elegancia de Buenos Aires, las playas y alegría de Rio, el poder económico y financiero de Sao Paulo, la historia y gastronomía de Lima, el circuito cultural y sistema BRT de Bogotá y la modernidad y el orden de Santiago.


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ Esa ciudad no existe, ni creo que existirá por el tema del clima. 
Ya el Centro de Río es bastante interesante, aún que no muy divulgado.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes I know... I love the city centre of Rio. Is a shame that half of it was destroyed during the 20th century but still there are a lot of _hot_ buildings.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

sebvill said:


> Mejor imaginate una ciudad con la arquitectura y elegancia de Buenos Aires, las playas y alegría de Rio, el poder económico y financiero de Sao Paulo, la historia y gastronomía de Lima, el circuito cultural y sistema BRT de Bogotá y la modernidad y el orden de Santiago.


waht do you smoke man? jejeje great dream!


----------



## hfocacci (Mar 10, 2011)

Buenos Aires, Rio and Santiago are awesome.


----------



## Luxor12 (Nov 9, 2009)

*MEXICO CITY*




marte said:


>


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

:drool: Gorgeous Mexico City. For me Reforma is one of the best avenues in LatAm.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

pierolol put more of Santiago!

Some more of *Lima*













































A320 luis (SSC)


La mediatez del mar por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Calle en San Isidro (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Playa Privada por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


El mar en Barranco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Miraflores desde Larcomar por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing video of a airplane landing in *São Paulo* (Congonhas airport) just in the heart of the concrete jungle. The dimension and density of this megalopolis are speachless.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Great pics :happy:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Sebvill, the thread is amazing! What a wonderful collection! Mexico City, São Paulo, Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Lima, Bogota, Santiago are all very well depicted.




Occit said:


> Why this thread is about the 7th first cities and not the 10th first cities??? OMG I GET IT... is in order to exclude the 10th one: CARACAS
> 
> Hey SSC, are you noticed that we're hated in latinscrapers???


You've got to be kidding!




samba_man said:


> Amazing video of a airplane landing in *São Paulo* (Congonhas airport) just in the heart of the concrete jungle. The dimension and density of this megalopolis are speachless.


HUGE!


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Mejor imaginate una ciudad con la arquitectura y elegancia de Buenos Aires, las playas y alegría de Rio, el poder económico y financiero de Sao Paulo, la historia y gastronomía de Lima, el circuito cultural y sistema BRT de Bogotá y la modernidad y el orden de Santiago.


Si, existe se llama Ciudad de México.

jajaja, estoy bromeando.... (mas o menos) :cheers:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

:drool:!



sebvill said:


> pierolol put more of Santiago!
> 
> 
> 
> La mediatez del mar por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

esa parte de lima me recordó un poco a la serena. slds


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Stgo!*


Urbano 1 por Kekokinte, en Flickr


Santiago - Jan/2011 por patola, en Flickr


campo_10 por cesmolmed, en Flickr


Museo de la Memória y los Derechos Humanos - Estúdio América - Santiago, Chile por Rebeca_Grinspum, en Flickr


La Moneda por pkasco, en Flickr


Titanium La Portada v/s Costanera Center por Christian Bobadilla, en Flickr


2009-01-14 por guusrenechili, en Flickr


More Sightseeing por sb_sims, en Flickr


atardecer sobre santiago (cordillera de los andes) por jorgeloayza, en Flickr


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Santiago in some pics looks like Salt Lake City up here..


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful pics of Santiago.

Well Ive been in both Santiago and Salt Lake... and, beside the snowy mountains and the ski resorts nearby, there's no much in common.

Btw, Sao Paulo is just...HUGE!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

sebvill said:


> Yes I know... I love the city centre of Rio. Is a shame that half of it was destroyed during the 20th century but still there are a lot of _hot_ buildings.



All major Latin American cities have lost some of their historic centers in the twentieth century, Rio has lost part of its historical center, but still has one of the largest and most varied collections of ancient architecture in Latin America


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

next page --->


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

next ---->


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro









By julienrio - Flickr










By JP Brazil - SSC










By JP Brazil - SSC










By vanessa_bs - Flickr










By Léo Chaves - Flickr










By Osmar Carioca - SSC




















By Dimonteiro - SSC










By Jorge Brazil - Flickr

*


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Great pics of rio! lovely city!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Stgo!*


25-03-2008;Cero de San Cristobal (Santiago de Chile) por xanxitho, en Flickr


Mercado Central por BustaBeto, en Flickr


Siluetas!  por emilioelmago, en Flickr


Santiago Oriente por jicazenave, en Flickr


Nudo Costanera Norte/Vespucio/Santa María por jicazenave, en Flickr


Costanera Center Vs Titanium por jicazenave, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Those pics of Buenos Aires, Rio and Santiago ... just make me :drool:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Mexico City









lmvg, SSC

Sao Paulo









Tchello, SSC

Buenos Aires









Gerba, SSC

Rio de Janeiro









Mondman

Lima









Ybrail, SSC

Bogota



DSC_0105 by cflyrun, on Flickr
[/CENTER]

Santiago


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

nice sumary sebvill!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenos Aires, by Versailles (SSC)


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

samba_man said:


> Amazing video of a airplane landing in *São Paulo* (Congonhas airport) just in the heart of the concrete jungle. The dimension and density of this megalopolis are speachless.


Sao Paulo looks incredible. Love this video


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bogotá









hermano2, SSC









hermano2, SSC









hermano2, SSC









hermano2, SSC









hermano2, SSC









Feleru*, SSC









Feleru*, SSC









Feleru*, SSC









Feleru*, SSC









Feleru*, SSC









Feleru*, SSC


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Mexico City


Reforma por aniika, en Flickr


Zocalo por preppy381, en Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma al Noreste por Imagíname, en Flickr


Santa Fe por Mirage101, en Flickr


Polanco por Gerry Sanchez, en Flickr


Polanco Dusk por djcn0te, en Flickr


Mexico City Upside Down por amenfoto, en Flickr


Mexico City por matt p, en Flickr


Thriller in Mexico City por MexicoReporter, en Flickr


Mexico City por HawkeyePilot (limited Flickr time), en Flickr


Zocalo por Javier Hidalgo, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sao Paulo*

- people


São Paulo.Avenida Paulista.PEOPLE ARE STRANGE por LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, en Flickr


São Paulo Centro VIRADA CULTURAL-BARULHO SILENCIOSO (Silent Noise!) por LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, en Flickr


São Paulo Brasil por ARTExplorer, en Flickr


sao paulo downtown por Fernando Stankuns, en Flickr


Walking São Paulo (Oscar Freire St) por Ricardo Carreon, en Flickr


Bourbon Street Fest 2008 - São Paulo por ARTExplorer, en Flickr


São Paulo. Avenida Paulista. São Paulo. Avenida Paulista.YES! ! ! WE HAVE DIDGERIDOO!!!!!!... #3 por LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, en Flickr

A city of 20 million souls


São Paulo por ndrC!, en Flickr


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

What a nice thread!! amazing pics of these 7 world class cities..
Very proud of how beautiful and modern we latinos can be..


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah we are pretty cool...but we still have huge social differences to overcome. Not for nothing we are the Worlds Region with the Highest Gini Index.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*


Gigapixel Interbank Building - Lima, Peru por Foxtrot666, en Flickr


La Rosa Nautica + Larcomar por elbragon, en Flickr


Arquitectura Lima-Perú por hilcias78, en Flickr


Arquitectura Lima-Perú por hilcias78, en Flickr


Playa en Lima-Perú por hilcias78, en Flickr


Gran Bolivar Hotel por gabekeller, en Flickr


01 por Peruviancuy, en Flickr


Fuente de la vida por kriminal xp, en Flickr


La última luz del día por Cocal, en Flickr


Chorrillos por Cocal, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

...


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

The photos of Mexico city are so antique.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

You are welcome to post some more recent ones.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*GDP* _billion USD_
Source: PWC

Mexico City 390
Sao Paulo 388
Buenos Aires 362
Rio de Janeiro 201
Santiago 120
Lima 109
Bogota 100

*GDP per capita*

Buenos Aires 26,715
Santiago 19,672
Sao Paulo 19,303
Mexico City 18,788
Rio de Janeiro 15,950
Lima 12,674
Bogota 12,278

I dont know how exact are those figures since Price Waterhouse Coopers is not a State entity.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_GDP#America.2C_South


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenos Aires


Puerto Madero  por Marcelo Mug, en Flickr


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Durante mi visita a Buenos Aires, Argentina...Agosto 2010

































Este ahno estoy indeciso entre ir a Europa (Barcelona, Espana) o Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. Con las fotos que he visto de Rio de Janeiro aqui....creo que Rio me ha ganado el corazon....ademas....Eu adoro Brasil...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima​
_Thanks to Al_7heaven, Guns_, Luk_s, Jmc3modelator_


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ This last pic is amazing! I have not thought about it, never. I must buy red filter now.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks! that picture is from forumer Guns_ and its Lima at sunset.

Few more of *Lima* from Guns_ before we move on to the next city.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenos Aires​
Thanks to Larry, maxem, jessica


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of Lima and Buenos Aires!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Santiago​








by n 0 k 1











Ciclismo urbano por bilobicles bag, en Flickr



























by PattPreZ




















park bicente 5-F por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

pierolol if you have more pics of Santiago please post them!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenos Aires​
_Thanks to meaburroperomerio, pictures of Marta Minujin_



















_Thanks to gnzlnho_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Sao Paulo​
_Thanks to rio_atrato
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155733&page=36_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Sao Paulo Life​








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbnsp/4613491008/sizes/l/in/set-72157624074754112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbnsp/4612868025/sizes/l/in/set-72157624074754112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbnsp/4613485204/sizes/l/in/set-72157624074754112/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbnsp/4613491968/sizes/l/in/set-72157624074754112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbnsp/4612877035/sizes/l/in/set-72157624074754112/

_Thanks to Tchello_


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

sebvill said:


> pierolol if you have more pics of Santiago please post them!


Of course!

*¡¡StGo!!*



oompaloompa said:


> Lunes 6 de Junio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stgo panoramix par liosincracia, sur Flickr


También te sonreí par Felipe in Rainbows, sur Flickr


103 metros de ventana par Daniel Michaeli, sur Flickr


Un tanto Oscuro! par Felipe in Rainbows, sur Flickr


Torre Entel par rhockr, sur Flickr


We are tiny par ╠╩╦╩ Thot ╩╦╩╣, sur Flickr


Parque Forestal par nicolas__, sur Flickr


San Carlos de Apoquindo par nicolas__, sur Flickr


Santiago par eemptydreams, sur Flickr


Parque Bicentenario + Mestizo par ninah flepsteel, sur Flickr


Barrio Lastarria par Joel Mann, sur Flickr


El Golf - Santiago par Jackson Brustolin, sur Flickr


amanecer par Ricky's shots, sur Flickr


Torre Nueva Las Condes par juan_e_sepulveda, sur Flickr


DSC04397 par mezdoce, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Great pics pierolol! Like the one of the snowed mountains and the centre of Santiago with the old building.

When is Costanera supposed to open?


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

this year will open the mall. And for 2012 "Santiago 300 " and the hotel.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bogota​
_Thanks to alejoaoa, D.2_



























ramdan2010, flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY


----------



## geotecnia (Mar 11, 2011)

So good pictures! I love Rio de Jeneiro and the most beautiful beach in the world Copacabana!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of Mexico City gabriel!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Buenas fotos *sebvill*, se agradece el trabajokay:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gracias por el apoyo gente!

New pictures in the next page.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

My opinion:

*Lima*:Extremely rich history, doing the right thing in terms of urban redevelopment!

*Mexico City*: Extremely rich history,doing the right thing in terms of urban redevelopment!

*Bogota*: I'm impressed!

*Santiago*: 1st world city in Latin america.

*Buenos Aires*: looks like half european city, half latin american city.

*São Paulo*: needs a lot to do to become a magnificent city... doing the right thing in terms of public transport.
*
Rio de Janeiro*: if it had a first world structure maybe it would be the most amazing city in the world IMO, is not the case but still one impressive city.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

:drool: love Bogota! I wanna go soon! Also to Medellin, Pereira, Manizales, Cartagena and San Andres.


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Mexico City*

Some pictures of Mexico City:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855381465/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5855386575/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar...n/photostream/


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The first two pics are great altmmar. Never seen Mexico City from that perspective before, looks really good.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

the first picture of bogota! :drool:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bogotá looks really cool.


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Outstanding photos to all who posted!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Some videos of santiago!*

Santiago in the spring time!






Las condes, the modern CBD


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima​*








Juan1912, SSC
































































Guns, SSC









Raul_ds, SSC


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the beautiful pics....Bogota and Lima..:cheers1:..


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

hey, southern dudes, we must be very proud of what we have built up to now. all the cities shown are really outstanding.

saludos a todos. los quiero :hugs:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gracias por las palabras Marsu.


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

Good Idea. In this thread we need more people posting their own pictures. I had the time to see all the 10 pages and it was amazing


----------



## chilensis_ (Sep 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

improper linked flickr photos and some unsourced photos on this page have been deleted.


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

Esta bellisimo BAires en la pag anterior
Santiago! :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The ultra modern side of Santiago.


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Excelents pics and fantastics cyties, congratulations brothers for yours cyties and thanks for share.


----------



## chilensis_ (Sep 19, 2010)

*I expected to see more South American brothers participating in this*

SANTIAGO












































créditos de fotos a sus autores
saludos XD


----------



## franm (Jan 19, 2011)

I uploaded some pictures of Buenos Aires and now they are gone.
Does anyone know what could happenned??


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ pay attention man!


Yellow Fever said:


> improper linked flickr photos and some unsourced photos on this page have been deleted.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cool city Bogota!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

^^

Thanks!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*​























































Jesus Maria por Marcos GP, en Flickr


El Golf - San Isidro por Marcos GP, en Flickr


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jockey plaza I (L):cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Only the Boulevard is nice...the rest is just a simple suburban mall.

*Lima*​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Just incredible Lima! :drool:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Santiago de Chile*


El Gran Caupolican par Andrés Vargas, sur Flickr



Santiago par Andrés Vargas, sur Flickr



"Odio la gente que dice que Santiago es una ******" par benjasalazar', sur Flickr



2011/08/13 #2 Santiago de Chile par ossy59, sur Flickr



2011/08/10 #1 Santiago de Chile par ossy59, sur Flickr



Santiago Parque Forestal par Andrés Vargas, sur Flickr



IMG_0101 par Visión Personal, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I really like the architecture styles in Santiago. The old and specially the new. Is among the best Ive seen in the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow Santiago is wonderful!!! I loved those photos!

What happenned with a post here?? Was it eliminated?

-----------------------------

*Bogotá*.
























































Bogota centro internacional by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Photos from Bogota are really very nice


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice pictures of Latin Americas finest cities!
Im really impressed with Lima, never knew it looked like that. The jagged coastline is very nice, it reminds me a lot, of the santa monica coastline over looking malibu in southern california.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you Mindtrapper. Lima has benefit a lot from the Peruvian economic boom in the last ten years that came thanks to the stabilization of the economy in the 90s.

PS: I dont know if this are the finest cities in Latin America, but deffinately the biggest ones.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima​*
_Thanks to Guns_ and Migol_


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW!



sebvill said:


>


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

More!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice thread kay: the shots selected for this thread are stunning.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Santiago de Chile*


SCL_downtown-9 par The Singular Hotels ®, sur Flickr


Amunategui con alameda - Santiago de Chile par Fabro - Max, sur Flickr


12/8/2011 - Las Condes (Santiago/Chile) par Coruja de cabaça., sur Flickr


Neptune Fountain - Santa Lucia Hill par The Singular Hotels ®, sur Flickr


Hyatt, Santiago de Chile par Fabro - Max, sur Flickr


Universidad Catolica par The Singular Hotels ®, sur Flickr


Costanera Center par Rodrigo Almendras V., sur Flickr


IMG_5358 par Fabro - Max, sur Flickr


Parque Almagro, Santiago par Imagenes by Pablo Ignacio Poblete Figueroa, sur Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wonderful Santiago, Lima and México City pics!!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá.*

Cortesía: Alejoaoa.


















































































*Soaring Colombia-Flickr*.










*Biracocha-Flickr*.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Our first south american olympic city it's wonderful!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Santiago de Chile*


Cerro Santa Lucia par lanube360, sur Flickr


"Sanhattan" par sarihuella, sur Flickr


Parque Metropolitano de Cerrilos Skyline Santiaguino par mariosantiaguino_, sur Flickr


Barrio Lastarria par lanube360, sur Flickr


CHILE, 201 YEARS OLD par alobos flickr, sur Flickr


Barrio Lastarria par lanube360, sur Flickr



sanhattan por aramireza, en Flickr


La Dehesa por NicolasMunoz_, en Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY*


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

gabrielbabb said:


> *MEXICO CITY*


Sorry for my ignorance, but what is this magnificent building and the green area surrounding it?? looks awesome.. :cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ It's Chapultepec Castle where all emperors and presidents used to live during the first years of Independece of Mexico, it is now used as a museum, the surrounding area is the Chapultepec Forest, which is about 3 times the central park in NYC and is also in the middle of the city, there is a small lake, many museums, the National Auditorium, The Feria (a very old amusement park), zoologics, botanic parks, lots of activities, and is right next to Paseo de la Reforma Avenue, the most important in Mexico.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ Great!! Thanks for the info.. 
looking for more pics of this beautiful area.. :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

pierolol said:


> Our first south american olympic city it's wonderful!


And Santiago has the best modern architecture in Latin America, for me.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wondeful pics of Santiago de Chile, Río and México City. They are so nice!


*Bogotá, Col*.









































































*Colombia Travel-Flickr*.




























*Alejoaoa, SSC*.​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Col.*


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

*Comparto unas fotos maravillosas de gabrielbabb de la ciudad de México*



gabrielbabb said:


> HDR


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

They are all pretty awesome in their own way


----------



## Renaudt (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciudad de Mexico rocks!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Indeed, and with the new towers coming, it will look even better in panoramics.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*

By Guns_


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Reforma Av growing and growing!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great Pics!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, nice Lima and México City pics!!


----------



## juanlds (Jun 19, 2008)

Amazing Mexico city and very nice Lima!!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Next page.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Col.*











*By PuebloFuerte-Flickr*.














































*By Willcorredor-Flickr*.



















*By Ramdan2010-Flickr*.



















*By PuebloFuerte-Flickr*.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Colombia.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

D.2 where is the picture before the last one? It looks like _ceja de selva_.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*

_By forumer koko_cusco_


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*

_By forumer Guns_


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

I love the last one!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Santiago de Chile*


Panoramica de Santiago de Chile par Diego Rayaces, sur Flickr


Providencia, Santiago, Chile, 2011 par Andrew Graeme Gould, sur Flickr


La Moneda de Noche par Carlos Varela, sur Flickr


Santiago de Chile par LuisaPintoArce, sur Flickr


Towers_Santiago de Chile par sebastian_eslava_sarmiento, sur Flickr


Summer love par LuisaPintoArce, sur Flickr


Santiago... par pulloa, sur Flickr


Bigger than you par GonzaloKiddo, sur Flickr


*aramireza*


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Que bacán Lima !


----------



## lubbermx (Aug 1, 2009)

CIUDAD DE MEXICO 2011-2012


----------



## lubbermx (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Fernando76 (Feb 5, 2010)

sebvill said:


> D.2 where is the picture before the last one? It looks like _ceja de selva_.


Is the "Salto del Tequendama", located about 30km of Bogotá.


----------



## juanrealtor (Jul 10, 2011)

*Beach houses in Lima-Perú*


----------



## juanrealtor (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## juanrealtor (Jul 10, 2011)

*LIMA*


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Lima is truly beautiful!! :cheers:


----------



## kaifensong (Dec 28, 2011)

*w*

After the mermaid gave birth to a lovely baby girl she died. lace wedding dress Sailor is so sad that he decide Just then a mermaid came and saw the whole thing. simple wedding dresses This mermaid was not only beautiful outside but also inside. She showed great pity for the young sailor. So she savedhimand took him to a mystic small isle. mermaid wedding dresses After then they lived a happy life on it. But happy life never last too long. 
wedding dresses2012 to do something to honor his beautiful virtuous wife. He had to keep something from her he thought. Finally,


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love Lima & Santiago!!!

Really beautiful!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

next.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Próx. pág.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Colombia.*




















*ivanogelabert21, Flickr*


Carrera 15 hacia el Norte - 01 Enero 2012 by CAUT, on Flickr










*By PuebloFuerte-Flickr*.



HarrySasson17 por Fanáticos del Diseño y la Arquitectura, en Flickr


Atardecer en Bogotá por NelsonGuzmanCortesPhotos, en Flickr




Carrera 15 hacia el Sur- 01 Enero 2012 by CAUT, on Flickr



Torre3 por Fanáticos del Diseño y la Arquitectura, en Flickr











Bogota_23 by ahaswerus, on Flickr








........................


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, thanks for the beautiful pics...:cheers:


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice pics of Bogota. :cheers:

*Mexico City*











El edificio que parecia que tenia sombrero de bruja by Mike Soukup, on Flickr


At Hamburgo & Havre by saturdave, on Flickr


Palacio Nacional by eduardo.meza, on Flickr


La Diana by eduardo.meza, on Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma by dieter_titz, on Flickr


Parque México by saturdave, on Flickr


Temple by saturdave, on Flickr


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Going to Bogotá in October. Lots of things to see there


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Colombia.*













Bogota 2012 by NC Flyman, on Flickr


Entre cielo y tierra...consumo por frekinglab, en Flickr


Centro surroundings por cBoliPhoto, en Flickr


Christmas AVCE por cBoliPhoto, en Flickr


Bogota 2012 por NC Flyman, en Flickr






























*Ramdan-Flickr*.










*Fanáticos del Diseño y la Arquitectura-Flickr*.










*Constructoras planificadas*.​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the awesome photos....kay:


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice You liked It!!!!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Omg Bogota is just rocking my world right now!! I might go there this summer!!!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

You are welcome, friend!


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY



Al pie del Ajusco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

El Sur del DF (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Paseo Dominical en Paseo de la Reforma por martin, punto de vista, en Flickr


Paseo Dominical en Paseo de la Reforma por martin, punto de vista, en Flickr


Castillo de Chapultepec por El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, en Flickr


Castillo de Chapultepec por Aiboilic, en Flickr


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

^^

Love!!

Wonderful city.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro: Olympic City​



paisagem do rio de janeiro por Marco BR, no Flickr


canhão e centro do rio por Marco BR, no Flickr


ALERJ por Rctk caRIOca, no Flickr


Rua do Ouvidor por .Gaia, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro​

P1090390 por jebi.jeza, no Flickr









Downtown Rio by benyeuda, on Flickr


Botafogo & Flamengo by Cedric Favero, on Flickr









By Antonello


Centro do Rio de Janeiro (downtown in Rio) por vladmir.avellar, no Flickr









Rua do Ouvidor - Por Vanessa BS - Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo​









By Veja - Abril


Praça Ramos de Azevedo por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr










Por Carlos Alckmin - Flickr


















Por Silvertape - Flickr










By Lucas FTC - Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

hermosa Sao Pablo.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish I was as good looking as Rio! hahaha


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice Sao Paulo!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sería interesante retomar el thread.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Next.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Próxima página.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Colombia*.










*FelipeLeiva-Flickr.*










*hanna_borresen-flickr*










*EMBARQ Brasil-Flickr*.












*FelipeLeiva-Flickr.*











tarde tranquila por AndrewPrd., en Flickr




















La Porciuncula Church por cBoliPhoto, en Flickr



















*EMBARQ Brasil-Flickr*.











*Tecnoglass.com*​


----------



## david-quillero (Jan 14, 2012)

muy hermosa bogota


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Two More Bogotá pics*.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Quiero más fotos!

Vamos, Seb. Está muy lindo tu thread.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*More Bogotá pics*.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I heard Bogota is the new BA, for toursit. I have been to BA and I must say Bogota is looking sweet......:cheers1:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City


----------



## Conolly (Nov 23, 2011)

São Paulo
















































All the pics are from Tchello's threads.
Bonus:


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

REally wonderful pics!:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro


RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ por sergioavelino, no Flickr



RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ por sergioavelino, no Flickr



RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ por sergioavelino, no Flickr



UM DIA NO ATERRO DO FLAMENGO 26-09-2010 007 por Evany Bastos, no Flickr



RECREIO, RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ por Leon Dennis, no Flickr



Leblon por Ma®celo, no Flickr


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

*More Rio*


Pico da Tijuca III por J. G. Dreilich, no Flickr



Pedra da Gávea por brunocosta85, no Flickr



Ilha Fiscal - Rio de Janeiro por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr



jorge 021 por [email protected], no Flickr



Vista do Cristo por EricaRodrigues, no Flickr


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*Bogotá D.C*
*Foto créditos a :* Boyacense - Foro Colombiano- SSC


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos...kay:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome Bogotá, Rio and São Paulo.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


Panorama: Cinelândia 180º por TodoRio.com, no Flickr


Panorama: Petrobrás 180º por TodoRio.com, no Flickr


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! Really Nice Sao Paulo and Río pics!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks guys for keeping this thread alive.

*Lima​*
_By Koko_cusco_


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Sao Paulo - Brazil



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Sao Paulo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Impresionante Sao Paulo...


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Buenos Aire night aerial view*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sVEaip7svQ


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buenos Aires *









Maxem









Bsascraper









Ezeba









Jaguar

credito a los foristas correspondientes


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo​
Financial Centers

Downtown


São Paulo por Bruno Akanni, no Flickr


Sem título por melinaflynn, no Flickr


Rua João Brícola, São Paulo por twiga_swala, no Flickr


Bovespa por Cleverson MsLeal, no Flickr









Marcelo Isidoro









M Alcântara​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo​
Financial Centers

Berrini District









Por Carlos Alckmin - Flickr









Veja Abril










Por Fernando Xambre - Flickr










Por Carlos Alckmin - Flickr



Hotel por HiltonMorumbi, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo​
Financial Centers

Vila Olímpia District









Por Carlos Alckmin - Flickr









Ricardo Gianchi









Por Le Costume - Flickr



balé da bola por Henrique Alex, no Flickr









​


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice and interesting pictures. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Guilherme1991 (Jun 23, 2012)

Incrível a organização de Bogotá, parece NY sem os supertalls, mas acredito que em breve receba os seus.

É impressionante ver o que os shopping fizeram com o Brasil, olhando essas ruas com lojas e bom calçamento dá uma inveja...


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo​
Financial Centers

Paulista Avenue












Desafiando a natureza por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


P9190103 por Evanil (Ni), no Flickr


Avenida Paulista por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo​
Financial Centers

Pinheiros District



Pinheiros SP Z/ Oeste por Roberto Oya, no Flickr


São Paulo Skyline por leo_neves, no Flickr









Marcelo Isidoro​[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The pictures of Bogota and Buenos Aires at the beginning of this page are amazing.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Please do not _overpost_ pictures of a single city in one page. The idea of this thread is to see the 7 cities in every page. That will be impossible in this one due to the Sao Paulo pictures.

Sao Paulo is not the only one to have various CBDs, so please take it easy. Some common sense here.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

sebvill said:


> Please do not _overpost_ pictures of a single city in one page. The idea of this thread is to see the 7 cities in every page. That will be impossible in this one due to the Sao Paulo pictures.
> 
> Sao Paulo is not the only one to have various CBDs, so please take it easy. Some common sense here.


And there are still 3 other CBDs to post :lol:

SP has 7 CBDs


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks, keep watching


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Rio atrato said:


> And there are still 3 other CBDs to post :lol:
> 
> SP has 7 CBDs


:applause:

Happy? This is not a competition. Im trying to set a brotherhood feeling here. 

Is like if anyone could be a moderator this days. hno:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*SantiaGO*​

Neón par german.pereira, sur Flickr


Winter in Santiago, Chile par alobos flickr, sur Flickr


Quinta Normal par german.pereira, sur Flickr


Siestecita en el Parque par El_Ari, sur Flickr


Winter in Santiago, Chile par alobos flickr, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par RocÃ*o79, sur Flickr


Peace & Quiet par ivsietesiete, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Such a charming city Santiago!


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Rio atrato said:


> São Paulo - Brazil
> 
> 
> Edifício Martinelli por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


Nice photo, good perspective. :cheers:


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

samba_man said:


> 48378823


My soul sings when I see Rio de Janeiro! :cheers2:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I like this song of Rio

*Rio de Janeiro





​*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*LIMA​*





_pictures by forumer and flickr user LUCUMA_


























































































​


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro

*



























All pictures taken by myself


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Rioo :drool:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro Panorama by Patrick.Giguere, on Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo


DSC00116 por Valdemar Kjaer, no Flickr


Centro Empresarial de São Paulo por Felipe Corvello, no Flickr











Avenida Paulista by night 6 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Liberdade @ São Paulo por Adalberto Gonzaga, no Flickr


Bar Salve Jorge - centro por gnumarcelo, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por Guilhermino Pinheiro, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por Guilhermino Pinheiro, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por Guilhermino Pinheiro, no Flickr
​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Santiago de Chile* :cheers:

49988714


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lima, Peru*

Lima, Peru​
Catedral de Lima (Lima Cathedral) by dmerino13, on Flickr


Institucional by alevelezfotografia, on Flickr


Institucional by alevelezfotografia, on Flickr


Institucional by alevelezfotografia, on Flickr


Institucional by alevelezfotografia, on Flickr


Museo Metropolitano de Lima by Mannover - André Ramírez, on Flickr


Visit with Windwalker Duo by ilainie, on Flickr











Centro Civico Lima by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

This post *(and only this post)* is dedicated to 10 Latin American cities that are quite impressive although they dont make it to the first 7.

*Caracas, Venezuela










Belo Horizonte, Brasil










Salvador, Brasil










Monterrey, Mexico










Medellin, Colombia










Guadalajara, Mexico










Porto Alegre, Brasil










Quito, Ecuador










Montevideo, Uruguay










Panama City, Panama











*​


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Rio and Sao Paulo look amazing lately


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Good thread


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Lima; PERU*























































photos by *DON Z*
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5254591


----------



## pirata_del_demonio (Sep 17, 2012)

Que hermosas fotos de todas las ciudades y skylines, sobre todo RIO mi sueño conocer esa ciudad preciosa


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

estar de acuerdo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*










*Sao Paulo*










*Buenos Aires*










*Santiago*


Cerro Santa Lucía par Leticia Cianconi, sur Flickr

*Bogota*









​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Bogota*










*Mexico City*










*Rio de Janeiro*


Barra da Tijuca District. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rubem Jr, on Flickr

*Buenos Aires*










*Lima*











​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

:drool:




sebvill said:


> *Bogota*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:?..Eenie, meenie, miny, moe, which one would I like to go?...........All of them on a SA tour..:goodbye:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

>>>>


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

next!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*Santiago de Chile*


caminantes en "la primavera". par Ian Cocquerel [!], sur Flickr


DSC_1092 par slholmes23, sur Flickr


Santiago - Passeio a pé pelo centro par Claudio Zeiger, sur Flickr


Sanriago City Tour par Claudio Zeiger, sur Flickr


Santiago - City Tour par Claudio Zeiger, sur Flickr


Museo de la Moda - Santiago par Claudio Zeiger, sur Flickr


Santiago - Passeio a pé pelo centro par Claudio Zeiger, sur Flickr


Santiago - Passeio a pé pelo centro par Claudio Zeiger, sur Flickr


Bellavista - Santiago par Claudio Zeiger, sur Flickr


Bellavista - Santiago par Claudio Zeiger, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cool different images from Stgo.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Mexico City*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice photos from Mexico city


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima​*
_JBlock_





















































































































​


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

BOG:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice view of the skyline of the centre of Bogota.


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is definitely one of the best threads on skyscrapercity forum.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks nigel!

*Buenos Aires*










*Santiago*










*Lima*









​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sao Paulo*


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^
No problem!


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Fantastic the capital of Mexico. One of the Worlds greatest cities and one of Latinamaericas economic powerhouse.

El Zocalo (main square) :drool:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Bogota*

 2012-09-27 Montserrate - Bogota - Colombia (105) por Alain Berthelot, en Flickr

*Santiago*










*Buenos Aires*










*Lima*









​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima​*
















































































​


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

*ESTE VÍDEO ESTÁ DEDICADO A TODOS AQUELLOS FANS DE SSC* (Espero que os guste, pienso que podría ser un buen "himno" para SkyscraperCity) :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## d'.'b (Nov 3, 2011)

^^I think Lima is a very colorful city. Nice


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Sao Paulo is very modern!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*SANTIAGO DE CHILE*


Santiago - Panoramica por betta design, no Flickr


Santiago - Palacio de la Moneda por betta design, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*


Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo por Dircinha -, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo por Dircinha -, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*

Pão de Açúcar e Morro da Urca por Mattesfinest, no Flickr


Parque do Flamengo e Pão de Açúcar por Louise Pedroso, no Flickr

*BUENOS AIRES*

Congresso Nacional por tarsobessa, no Flickr


Buenos Aires desde la Torre Banco Galicia por The Blindman, no Flickr

*SANTIAGO*

Así estaba la cordillera hoy, después de muchos días nublados. por Victor Pérez :: victorperezp.com, no Flickr


Hotel view por Troskiller, no Flickr​


----------



## sursena (Apr 12, 2012)

I dont recognize any "latin american" identity. *I am South American*. I dont have anything against Mexico (I think is such an interesting country) but they live another reality.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ I don't think so, of course every country in Latin America is different, but comparing the bunch of latin american countries with the entire world, you will see we are pretty similar compared to them.

The Same language (even portuguese is similar to spanish)
Similar kind of economies
Similar history and architecture
The same problems of poverty in a sector of the population which is diminishing, but it is still there (mountain slums)
More or less the same culture
Catholicism
We are starting to be a really open society 
Economic integration
Houses are almost stick one to another


----------



## AguirreBrah (Jul 4, 2012)

sursena said:


> I dont recognize any "latin american" identity. *I am South American*. I dont have anything against Mexico (I think is such an interesting country) but they live another reality.


Care to explain what other reality they live in?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

d'.'b said:


> ^^I think Lima is a very colorful city. Nice


Thanks.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

sursena said:


> I dont recognize any "latin american" identity. *I am South American*. I dont have anything against Mexico (I think is such an interesting country) but they live another reality.


I live in the U.S and have done so for the past 10 years, but i also lived in Mexico for a decade as well. I completely disagree with you because no matter what, any city has different personalities. Whether it's the U.S, Mexico, Denmark, or you name it, everyone has its good and bad. Personally, i can testify with Las Vegas which is "fabulous" for some people but for must of us that live here, we know the ugly and dirty side of it. Believe me, North Las Vegas is not a nice place. Any city has contrast and for you to tell us what you said, it's completely foolish.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Some pictures taken yesterday by a SSC Mexico forumer:

joseaguilar900


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Reforma Avenue in Mexico City :drool: 

The best avenue in Latin America. (personal opinion)

*Lima​*


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

^^

_What about Nueve De Julio Ave. In Argentina?_


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

fastboyRD said:


> ^^
> 
> _What about Nueve De Julio Ave. In Argentina?_


I might be bias and i'm sorry, but i think Nueve de Julio easily takes #2 in LATAM after Reforma.

By the way, Lima is really stepping up with that financial center, i love it!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Reforma Avenue in Mexico City :drool:
> 
> The best avenue in Latin America. (personal opinion)





fastboyRD said:


> ^^
> 
> _What about Nueve De Julio Ave. In Argentina?_


Beautiful! The two avenues are beautiful!

In Rio, I love the "Avenida Rio Branco" (Rio Branco Anevue). This avenue is sandwiched between skyscrapers and historic buildings.

*RIO BRANCO AVENUE - RIO DE JANEIRO*


Av. Rio Branco - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Bloco Bola Preta 05-03-11 - Publius_Riotur_0003 por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


http://cgtb.org.br/noticias/11-11-11/noticia1/noticia1B.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All recent photos above are indeed very nice :cheers:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Opera Houses in Latin America:*

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


Theatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

*SAO PAULO*


São Paulo - theatro mvnicipal por Paraguay 2012, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*BUENOS AIRES*


Buenos Aires - Teatro Colón por Azevedo Cunha, no Flickr

*MEXICO CITY*


Bellas Artes in Mexico City (Opera House) por GCP's Pics, no Flickr​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Great photos guys! Very nice cities! :cheers:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*BOGOTA*


----------



## sursena (Apr 12, 2012)

Egomaniac said:


> I live in the U.S and have done so for the past 10 years, but i also lived in Mexico for a decade as well. I completely disagree with you because no matter what, any city has different personalities. Whether it's the U.S, Mexico, Denmark, or you name it, everyone has its good and bad. Personally, i can testify with Las Vegas which is "fabulous" for some people but for must of us that live here, we know the ugly and dirty side of it. Believe me, North Las Vegas is not a nice place. Any city has contrast and for you to tell us what you said, it's completely foolish.


Excuse me, but I never said that Mexicans are worst than South americans cities. I just said that they live another place, region and culture. Probably California and Texas are more similar to them than South Americans countries, specially Brazil, wich speak another language. 
So ... I am not the foolish here


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

gabrielbabb said:


> ^^ I don't think so, of course every country in Latin America is different, but comparing the bunch of latin american countries with the entire world, you will see we are pretty similar compared to them.
> 
> The Same language (even portuguese is similar to spanish)
> Similar kind of economies
> ...



yeah.. the problem is that this tendence of divide the world in five or maybe six great cultural areas doesn't help very much to anything.. in fact I think is kind of negative.. the same tendence was (in part) responsible that we (the occidentals) thought for a lot of time that china and japan (for example) were "the same thing".. after all both were part of the "far east".. so I prefer to avoid such generalizations and don´t forget the interesant differences between (for example) Costa Rica and Argentina or Brasil and Bolivia or Chile and Honduras, etc.. 

btw.. what a nice photos !

:cheers:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

sursena said:


> I dont recognize any "latin american" identity. *I am South American*. I dont have anything against Mexico (I think is such an interesting country) but they live another reality.





sursena said:


> Excuse me, but I never said that Mexicans are worst than South americans cities. I just said that they live another place, region and culture. Probably California and Texas are more similar to them than South Americans countries, specially Brazil, wich speak another language.
> So ... I am not the foolish here


Would you expand on that?

Your comment is misleading, it sounds like you're saying that the pictures we show of Mexico portray an unreal world or status of our country. If i wasn't correct on what you meant, now i'm even more confused. You seemed to left out important details about your comments.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

sebvill said:


> Reforma Avenue in Mexico City :drool:
> 
> The best avenue in Latin America. (personal opinion)
> 
> Lima



In my opinion, the 2 best avenues in latam are in Bs As: 9 de Julio and Corrientes. Followed by Paulista Ave and then Reforma.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

9 de Julio and Corrientes have suffered some run down since its golden years. In Buenos Aires I prefer Avenida del Libertador.










In Lima one of my favourits is Javier Prado Oeste


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

sursena said:


> Excuse me, but I never said that Mexicans are worst than South americans cities. I just said that they live another place, region and culture. Probably California and Texas are more similar to them than South Americans countries, specially Brazil, wich speak another language.
> So ... I am not the foolish here


I have been to both California and Texas and it is completely a different culture, they have nothing to do with Mexico except that there are plenty of mexicans who transform themselves into americans; and mexican-american food which which is like plastic food for us. 

There are countries like Peru, Guatemala, or Colombia, which are almost the same as Mexico if you go to Guatemela it is a small Mexico and Peru is also very similar, the only thing is the accent.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City



Vidrio, cielo, concreto y metal por Hotu Matua, en Flickr




Skyline México City por LANCER., en Flickr




La Bandera Y La Catedral por LANCER., en Flickr




Polyforum Siqueiros Y WTC por LANCER., en Flickr



Castillo De Chapultepec, Ciudad De México por LANCER., en Flickr




Bellas Artes por LANCER., en Flickr




Skyline de Cuicuilco y Six Flags por Hotu Matua, en Flickr




Tarde Lluviosa En La Alameda Central por LANCER., en Flickr



Jornada 17 América vs Cruz Azul por LANCER., en Flickr




Skyline Nocturno por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Motul said:


> In my opinion, the 2 best avenues in latam are in Bs As: 9 de Julio and Corrientes. Followed by Paulista Ave and then Reforma.


:lol: we all bring here our bias don't we? :cheers:


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Avenida de la Reforma and Santa Fe, Mexico Df.

Picture from this morning.


reforma44 by Skyegomaniac, on Flickr


santefe by Skyegomaniac, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

love mexico city!!!


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Egomaniac said:


> :lol: we all bring here our bias don't we? :cheers:


opinions.. it says "opinions". :cheers:


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sao Paulo streets *































Uploaded with ImageShack.us By Staffa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Sao Paulo looking good, very nice in those photos above


----------



## mangazu (Jul 14, 2010)

Mexico City
Reforma Ave.



A_V_A_1980 said:


>


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

felip said:


> opinions.. it says "opinions". :cheers:


Don't worry, im not that much of an ego maniac lol

Cheers


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Some of the best angles of Sao Paulo Ive ever seen are in those pics lunacity. Thanks from bringing them here. :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima​*








_Migol_









_A380luis_









_UNIXX_









_Lima2016_









_Pisco Sour_









_Pisco Sour_




















​


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Which one is the largest of all these 7 cities (population wise) ?


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

OmI92 said:


> Which one is the largest of all these 7 cities (population wise) ?



_Mexico city._




> _ As of 2009, 21,163,226 persons live in this urban agglomeration, of which 8,841,916 live in Mexico City proper._


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Mexico City Skyline by JVMIPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ :drool:


----------



## chileno666 (Oct 16, 2012)

we live in a beautiful region!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


Panorama: Cinelândia 180º por TodoRio.com, no Flickr


Cinelândia vista de cima por Projeto Carioquinha, no Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional por Projeto Carioquinha, no Flickr


Panorama: Petrobrás 180º por TodoRio.com, no Flickr


Watching over Rio por geoffgray34, no Flickr​


----------



## d'.'b (Nov 3, 2011)

^^Cidade maravilhosa! :cheers:


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

*great thread...*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Marsupilami lo decía por los techos azules y muchos edificios que tienen un look bien parisino. 



City_of_Fury said:


> *El Zócalo*, Ciudad de México
> The Essence of a Nation
> 
> 
> ...


Great post! Thank you City of Fury.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*LIMA​*





































_Migol_









_Migol_









_Migol_









_Migol_









_Migol_









_Migol_









_Migol_









_Migol_
​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*SANTIAGOdeCHILE*


Titanium y Costanera Center - Dos Gigantes de Sudamérica par Larry Laurex, sur Flickr


IMG_6514 par F:J, sur Flickr


Santiago de Chile par boiled40, sur Flickr


Sushi par Byron RV, sur Flickr


Conversando par Byron RV, sur Flickr


Huérfanos 1 par Byron RV, sur Flickr


Museo par Byron RV, sur Flickr



Another View of Santiago at Night par jbarral, sur Flickr


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> I think it looks closer to Madrid instead of Paris.


It depends on the place of Buenos Aires where you stand. The city has a little bit of everything... Avenida de Mayo looks like Madrid, but Retiro and Recoleta neighbourhoods have a more Parisian-style architecture.



sebvill said:


> Great post! Thank you City of Fury.


Thanks sebvill. 
By the way, always nice Lima!


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Bogotá D.C




























































































​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

zocalo is the largest square but not the most beautiful square is very ugly


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

plaza mayor in lima looks great


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Really wonderful cities! Nice thread.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Colombia.*


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

*Good Aires *


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The second pictures it looks just like Paris. Isnt that the French flag? :lol:


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

sebvill said:


> The second pictures it looks just like Paris. Isnt that the French flag? :lol:


Is the French Embassy, in Retiro Neighbourhood.

Talking about embassies...

The Peruvian embassy in Buenos Aires, people says that is haunted.









Chile









Brasil









Venezuela









Uruguay


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful the Peruvian and Brazilian embassies in Buenos Aires.

Latin American Embassies in Lima (most of this buildings are iconic only while the diplomat and commercial offices are located in office buildings in the business centre).

Argentina










Chile










Venezuela










Colombia










Brasil 

(the piece of Amazon Rainforest in the left)


----------



## Wingard64 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

sebvill said:


> Venezuela


EW.


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ Red socialist? :lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Isnt it ironic?

Such a beautiful building and such horrible colour. They should paint it like the Colombian one.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Next.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Col*.


























































































​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

SANTIA*GO*


Explosión par Claudio.Núñez, sur Flickr


DSC_0024_2 par jp27v6tt, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Claudio Faúndez Ch., sur Flickr


Puente Santander Santiago par Nuevos Lugares, sur Flickr


Museo de la Memoria y los Derechos Humanos par charlancastor, sur Flickr


Palacio Ariztía Santiago par Nuevos Lugares, sur Flickr


Sunset Santiago par jp27v6tt, sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

B-e-a-utiful Bogota and Santiago, both with the Andes as background.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*







Arquitectura Lima-Perú por hilcias78, en Flickr






















































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogota its indeed a very nice city; great updates btw


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

*BUENOS AIRES
*​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Cual es la embajada de Colombia en Buenos aires?


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Bogotá D.C

































































































​


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

Feleru* said:


> Cual es la embajada de Colombia en Buenos aires?


Es un edificio feo y ochentoso, vos sabes que el edificio de la embajada lo paga el pais, y bueno Colombia no tiene mucho dinero.

Esta en el piso 3 de este edificio:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Colombia no tiene mucho Dinero. XD:lol: 
Lautaro Troll CSM XD

Pero si ya pasamos a Argentina como economía. XD


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Por favor no comiencen


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Lautaro.Arce said:


> Es un edificio feo y ochentoso, vos sabes que el edificio de la embajada lo paga el pais, y bueno Colombia no tiene mucho dinero.
> 
> Esta en el piso 3 de este edificio:




Fail mas grande del mundo. Mas bien Colombia siempre ha nadado en dinero.. Crees que los miles de millones de la cocaína se disipan en el aire? :lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Esta hablando del Estado y la cocaína no paga impuestos. Igual es un comentario desubicado y falso de Lautaro. Espero que no lo vuelva hacer en este thread. Sigan con las fotos.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Habria que ver las cuentas fiscales de ambos paises. Igual, es realmente paradójico el comentario viniendo de un argentino (el pais con el mayor cese a pagos en la historia de la humanidad). 

Pero si, es un troll conocido que ha sido banneado innumerables veces.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Motul said:


> Habria que ver las cuentas fiscales de ambos paises. Igual, es realmente paradójico el comentario viniendo de un argentino (el pais con el mayor cese a pagos en la historia de la humanidad).
> 
> Pero si, es un troll conocido que ha sido banneado innumerables veces.


Entre trolls se conocen bien :lol:


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Y bueno, para nadie es un secreto que las cuentas argentinas están rodeadas de polémica, inconsistencias y cuestionamientos. Son consabidos ya los encontrones del gobierno de Fernandez con entes económicos de orden mundial como el FMI. Y no lo digo yo, sino miles de fuentes de prensa.

Colombia no sé que tanto dinero tenga, pero uno ve los estándares comerciales de ciudades como Medellín, Cali, Barranquilla, Bucaramanga o Cartagena y los compara con los de sus pares argentinos y la diferencia resulta bastante evidente. La misma Bogotá, pese a la diferencia poblacional, tiene ya más marcas de lujo y sofisticación comercial que Buenos Aires. Lo anterior refiriéndome al comercio, como uno de los criterios cumbre en los que la circulación de capital se ve más claramente reflejada. No sé que tanto dinero nos falte.


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

Feleru* said:


> Colombia no tiene mucho Dinero. XD:lol:
> Lautaro Troll CSM XD
> 
> Pero si ya pasamos a Argentina como economía. XD


quiero creer q ese comentario es sarcasmo.

PBI NOMINAL Colombia : US$ 307 845 
PBI NOMINAL Argentina: USD 445 989 

PBI PPA Colombia: US$ 500 576 
PBI PPA Argentina: USD 716 451

PIB per cápita Colombia: US$ 6 127
PIB per capita Argentina: USD 10 640

Exportaciones Colombia: US$ 68.824 
Exportaciones Argentina: US$ 99.360 

La economía Argentina es mayor a menor población, lo que deja mas abajo a Colombia todavia, porque tenemos 10 millones de habitantes menos y aun así los pasamos en economía.
La droga no paga impuestos ni derechos de exportacion por lo que no deja ganancias al estado. Mas que las que el gobierno corrupto de ese pais pueda sacar como soborno pero eso no va a la poblacion, va a el bolsillo de los politicos
Y lo que dije de la embajada es verdad, acostúmbrense a la verdad de una ves


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful images brothers!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Sao Paulo*


São Paulo - Brooklin Novo: View from Sheraton Sao Paulo WTC Hotel por wallyg, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Lima*


Malecon Cisneros - Miraflores Lima, Peru por Serious Cat, no Flickr


Lima Streets por Serious Cat, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO - FLAMENGO PARK, GUANABARA BAY AND FINANTIAL CENTER*


upload picture
http://copa2014-admin.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/content/rio-de-janeiro-1


picture hosting
http://copa2014-admin.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/content/rio-de-janeiro-1


Santos Dumond 10_crédito:Acervo Infraero por Infraero, no Flickr


online photo sharing
http://copa2014-admin.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/content/rio-de-janeiro-1​


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Dejemos de hablar tonterías por favor.

Ninguno de nuestros países ha tenido jamás "presupuestos abultados", y la verdad es que cada gobierno latinoamericano pone las embajadas más grandes y lujosas en aquellos países que representan verdadera importancia para su política exterior.

Así se explica que Argentina tiene sus embajadas más lindas en Norteamérica, Europa y en los países de la región con, históricamente, más vínculos políticos: Chile, Brasil, Perú, Uruguay, México, etc.

En Colombia seguramente habrá sido igual. Y la realidad es que Argentina jamás fué una prioridad para la política exterior colombiana, y viceversa.

Todo esto recién cambió en años más bien recientes, afortunadamente, con los diferentes proyectos de unión latinoamericana.

PD: Me parece de cuarta dar golpes bajos con respecto al narcotráfico en Colombia, es un problema grave que se lleva muchas vidas por año. Y en segundo lugar Argentina es la tercer economía de América Latina, y lo va a seguir siendo por bastante tiempo más. Es también bajo apelar al desastre económico del vecino para subir un escaloncito en un ránking, eso no cambia la vida la gente.

Estas competencias tan patéticas solamente evidencian la madurez mental que nos falta a los latinoamericanos para lograr la ansiada y necesaria unión regional.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Espectacular de pictures of Rio de Janeiro. :cheers:


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

City_of_Fury said:


> Dejemos de hablar tonterías por favor.
> 
> Ninguno de nuestros países ha tenido jamás "presupuestos abultados", y la verdad es que cada gobierno latinoamericano pone las embajadas más grandes y lujosas en aquellos países que representan verdadera importancia para su política exterior.
> 
> ...


La unión latinoamerica es lo peor que nos a pasado, lo unico que logramos es absorber pobreza y narcotrafico de los países de la region, ellos realmente no tienen nada mas que dar que eso. En los ultimos 10 años nos latinoamericanizamos y ahora estamos peor que nunca en materia cultural con la desendencia latina que no sabe hacer 2 + 2, llenos de narcos extranjeros y con esa nueva pobreza extrema que ya sabemos todos de donde salio. Yo no se como insisten con una unión teniendo el ejemplo de la unión sovietica o la union europea. Ahora tenemos cultura cumbiera por dios!!! estamos llenos de gente de piel parda vestidos de deportivo que no saben hablar y que son sumamente violentos, eso hace 20 años no existía. Encima los tenemos que mantener y por eso nuestra economía avanza a paso de tortuga, la verdad que estaríamos mejor si nunca hubieramos abierto las fronteras


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

*BA
*


----------



## Olvan (Nov 6, 2009)

Lautaro.Arce said:


> La unión latinoamerica es lo peor que nos a pasado, lo unico que logramos es absorber pobreza y narcotrafico de los países de la region, ellos realmente no tienen nada mas que dar que eso. En los ultimos 10 años nos latinoamericanizamos y ahora estamos peor que nunca en materia cultural con la desendencia latina que no sabe hacer 2 + 2, llenos de narcos extranjeros y con esa nueva pobreza extrema que ya sabemos todos de donde salio. Yo no se como insisten con una unión teniendo el ejemplo de la unión sovietica o la union europea. Ahora tenemos cultura cumbiera por dios!!! estamos llenos de gente de piel parda vestidos de deportivo que no saben hablar y que son sumamente violentos, eso hace 20 años no existía. Encima los tenemos que mantener y por eso nuestra economía avanza a paso de tortuga, la verdad que estaríamos mejor si nunca hubieramos abierto las fronteras


 Malditos inmigrantes latinos, cómo han contaminado a la Argentina! :crazy:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Por favor omitan los comentarios del troll argentino.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bogotá










Lima










Buenos Aires










Santiago










​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lautaro.Arce said:


> quiero creer q ese comentario es sarcasmo.


Al menos, poné datos correctos. En todo caso, las cuentas argentinas por el FMI no dejan de ser tentativas y bastante "misteriosas", por ponerles un término pertinente. El gobierno Fernández nunca ha sido muy afín al FMI en cuanto a la revisión de sus datos.

Igual, sean o no una economía mayor, no deja de llamar bastante la atención lo anacrónicas que lucen las ciudades argentinas y lo decadentes en el ámbito comercial, por ejemplo. Osea, no se ven grandes corporativos, ni grandes shoppings, ni grandes hoteles, aparte de su capital (a diferencia de Colombia), otrora, uno de los principales polos financieros y económicos de la región, al lado del DF y SP. Tiempos aquellos...


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

D.2 said:


> Al menos, poné datos correctos. En todo caso, las cuentas argentinas por el FMI no dejan de ser tentativas y bastante "misteriosas", por ponerles un término pertinente. El gobierno Fernández nunca ha sido muy afín al FMI en cuanto a la revisión de sus datos.
> 
> Igual, sean o no una economía mayor, no deja de llamar bastante la atención lo anacrónicas que lucen las ciudades argentinas y lo decadentes en el ámbito comercial, por ejemplo.


Q sabes del ámbito comercial de las ciudades Argentinas si nunca lo viste. Hay comercios en toda la ciudad, pero quien se va a poner a subir fotos de los comercios, yo subo fotos de la arquitectura porque x suerte Bs As tiene


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lautaro.Arce said:


> Q sabes del ámbito comercial de las ciudades Argentinas si nunca lo viste. Hay comercios en toda la ciudad y por todo el conurbano. Cada avenida esta llena de comercios hasta la mas insignificante


Lo conozco mejor de lo que piensas. Basta ver el caso del conglomerado INDITEX, uno de los mayores del mundo, que, pese a llevar más de 7 años en el mercado argento, no ha salido de su capital. Aquí ya está presente en más de 5 ciudades a lo largo y ancho del país. Eso simplemente a modo de ejemplo. Los casos son múltiples. De la Argentina todo el mundo se está yendo.. quizá la incredulidad de sus cuentas no se ha limitado al FMI y empieza a abarcar el resto de grandes compañías del mundo.

Osea, amigo, no sos chileno, sos argentino. Ubícate.


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

D.2 said:


> Lo conozco mejor de lo que piensas. Basta ver el caso del conglomerado INDITEX, uno de los mayores del mundo, que, pese a llevar más de 7 años en el mercado argento, no ha salido de su capital. Aquí ya está presente en más de 5 ciudades a lo largo y ancho del país. Eso simplemente a modo de ejemplo. Los casos son múltiples. De la Argentina todo el mundo se está yendo.. quizá la incredulidad de sus cuentas no se ha limitado al FMI y empieza a abarcar el resto de grandes compañías del mundo.
> 
> Osea, amigo, no sos chileno, sos argentino. Ubícate.


Si conoces Argentina tan bien y sos de Colombia, sabes mejor que nadie la diferencia que hay entre los 2 paises, asi que no hables al pedo , que una o otra empresa no invierta no significa nada, es obvio que Argentina no esta en el mejor momento pero sigue estando mejor q Colombia y mucho mejor y siempre lo va a estar porque no es una cuestion economica es una cuestion cultural. Y de todas formas, tampoco hables de empresas porque Argentina tiene muchisimos mas kilometros de parque industrial que Colombia


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Ay lub di argentina.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

_Santia*Go*_


Contrastes par @Turemanso, sur Flickr


Bar Unión par Nuevos Lugares, sur Flickr


El famoso "The Clinic" par @Turemanso, sur Flickr


Observaciones par @Turemanso, sur Flickr


20121024T131600 par traysh, sur Flickr


Calle Nueva York 53 par Nuevos Lugares, sur Flickr


Como el parque del Retiro de Madrid par @Turemanso, sur Flickr


Cafecito par @Turemanso, sur Flickr


20121024T125723 par traysh, sur Flickr

:lol:


Se acerca Hallowen par @Turemanso, sur Flickr


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

*Buenos Aires ​*


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO​*


Petrobras and BNDES Buildings. Largo da Carioca, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil por Rubem Jr, no Flickr


Municipal Theater. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil por Rubem Jr, no Flickr


Municipal Theater. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil por Rubem Jr, no Flickr​


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

Muy lindo


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

Buenos Aires new zona


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Lautaro.Arce said:


> *BA
> *


Increíble el parecido de Buenos Aires con Madrid: los edificios, las calles, incluso las farolas :nuts:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO - FLAMENGO PARK [MORE PICTURES]
One of the largest urban parks in the world*


E o Rio continua lindo por Rodrigo_Soldon, no Flickr


Amanhecer (dawn). Rio de Janeiro (5) por Jorge BRAZIL, no Flickr


Amanhecer (dawn). Rio de Janeiro (4) por Jorge BRAZIL, no Flickr


Domingo no Rio (A Sunday in Rio) (2) por Jorge BRAZIL, no Flickr


Rio+20 - Cúpula dos Povos - Parque do Flamengo - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

So this is my contribution.. RIO, the marvelous city:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/7255396330/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenjiys/3835566782/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/4732853188/in/photostream/#









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6912310969/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabianocaetano/6828633676/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luiz_stapassoli/4939523826/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ml42/4988102261/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickipanema3/6033062263/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickipanema3/6028877454/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesarmaia/3112210987/in/set-72157611242449301/


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Definately the marvellous city. :drool:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo


Sampa City por Roberto Oya, no Flickr


Anhangabaú com São João por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr











Itaim por Henrique Peretti, no Flickr


Parque do Povo por fabiojmendes, no Flickr


Viaduto do Chá por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


São Paulo Skyline por leo_neves, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo Train System











P1010867 por dekkardnexus5, no Flickr




















Estação da luz por CM Ortega, no Flickr


Novos trens por cptm_oficial, no Flickr


Inauguração da Estação Sacomã  por marcelterra, no Flickr











[Fotografia Ferroviária] CPTM - Tue série 2070 por 01 William Molina, no Flickr​


----------



## Nichoolas (Jan 17, 2013)

I just saw photos of San Paolo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Amazing pics of Sao Paulo and its transport system. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great shots! :cheers2:


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Rio looks good from almost any angle... Amazing!

And I loved the São Paulo shots! Here are some of my own:









Downtown cluster seen from Anhangabaú









Jardins and Paulista seen from Vila Nova Conceição









Santana district seen from the Santos Dummont Rotary


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG.... incredible BA! Awesome :O


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*


















_Migol_









_Migol_









_Migol_









_Migol_

​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

sebvill said:


> *Lima*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:drool:


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

*More from Rio:*

All pictures from Márcio Machado on http://www.pbase.com/marciomachado/rio


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous series of photos...:cheers:


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the diffent angles from Rio...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Mexico City








​


----------



## Zicaro (Nov 21, 2008)

Me encanta Sao Paulo,Bogotá,México,Buenos Aires,Rio y Santiago.
Hemosas ciudades con mucho que ofrecer.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Incredibly dynamic Mexico City. A true energetic pump.

*Santiago






























Lima




























*​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Stunning pictures !


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

we have marvelous cities!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

pierolol said:


> This wierd building it's a corportaive building, i don't know his name!
> 
> This sidewalk it's the entrance to Bicentenario Park when you arrived from Nueva Costanera avenue. In the other side of the park there is the new Costanera Sur with an excellent sidewalk along the Mapocho River. :cheers:


I loved that sidewalk. It looks perfect.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima


Fishing by orangepulpfilms, on Flickr


Find Me by orangepulpfilms, on Flickr


Peru Public Health in Action Tour 2013 by hab_jhsph, on Flickr









_Creatore_









_Creatore_









_Creatore_


170 by RodrigoCanto, on Flickr


Lima by marcov8, on Flickr











​


----------



## Romano2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Santiago Chile*

Santiago de Chile ( Centro )


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Santiago, another LA jewel.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

pierolol said:


> This wierd building it's a corportaive building, i don't know his name!


*TORRE PARIS*, Loebl Schlossman & Hackl & Jaime Bendersky.

LINK Arquitectura Torre Paris


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

$ T *G O !*



Lights of the Night par Pablo Rogat, sur Flickr


Plaza de Armas, Santiago, Chile par reverberationss, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ValentinoSO, sur Flickr


Avenida Apoquindo par Thefx / Francisco, sur Flickr


Arturo Alessandri par Rodrigo Almendras V., sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ValentinoSO, sur Flickr​
:hi:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires*


Avenida de Mayo desde la Plaza de Mayo (Buenos Aires, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr


Congreso de la Nacion (Buenos Aires, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr


Palacio de Aguas Corrientes (Buenos Aires) por dleiva, en Flickr


Casa Rosada (Buenos Aires, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr


Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Santa Fe - Mexico City*



Barcelo388 said:


> :banana::banana:





Barcelo388 said:


> RECUENTO DE LOS MEJORES SKYLINES DE LOS ULTIMOS DIAS.
> 
> * Santa Fe.
> *





mcwaremex said:


> Van otras nocturnas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Polanco - Mexico City*



Val5413 said:


> Skyline Defeño de hoy





Raaqmx said:


> Trabajos en Alto Polanco
> 
> Parque Polanco.. a la derecha se llega a ver un cacho del edificio de BBVA





Barcelo388 said:


> RECUENTO DE LOS MEJORES SKYLINES DE LOS ULTIMOS DIAS.
> * Nuevo Polanco.* :nuts:
> 
> 
> ...


*Paseo de la Reforma - Mexico City*



gabrielbabb said:


> Panorámica Nocturna Ciudad De México por LANCER., en Flickr





Mario_Giovannetti said:


> Me tomé la libertad de achicarla un poco y de aclarar la resolución para que se vea mejor.
> 
> Dándole nuevamente el crédito a quien corresponde en la parte de abajo:
> 
> ...





LANCER. said:


> Excelente Sebastianovik!
> 
> 
> Skyline Nocturno por LANCER., en Flickr





gabrielbabb said:


>





What_The_Face said:


> Una de Flickr.
> 
> 
> Reforma hacia chapultepec por martin, punto de vista, en Flickr


*Insurgentes - Mexico City *



Yucatanense said:


> fuente: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Torre_Pemex_(5).jpg





Val5413 said:


> Pongo una foto en donde sale esta elegante torre :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mexico City - Reforma Avenue skyline



Dani Blake said:


> *Ciudad de Mèxico*


:cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Por favor, no más de 10 fotos por post. Están muy bonitas las fotos de la Ciudad de México pero bájate al menos 7-8 que se sobrecarga la página de una sola ciudad.


----------



## Romano2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Santiago*

Santiago de Chile


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

nice pictures, very beautiful countries


----------



## Iluminado (Mar 14, 2013)

Felicidades a todas las ciudades de mis hermanos Latinoamericanos, cada vez se ven mas y mas desarrolladas.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires*


Aires Buenos por Cande Cheula, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

:drool:

Tremenda foto de Buenos Aires


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new photos; well done and keep them coming


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sao Paulo*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d'.'b (Nov 3, 2011)

The massiveness of Sao Paulo's skyline always amazes me.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Tremendous pictures of Sao Paulo.


PS. Try to respect the photo limit per post


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>> Next


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Skylines of México City*

Mexico City - Reforma Avenue skyline



Dani Blake said:


> *Ciudad de Mèxico*





christos-greece said:


> El D.F. by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


Santa Fe - Mexico City


MrBerenjena said:


> La ventana oficinil empuerquecida.





ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo









Av. Faria Lima por igorlt, no Flickr









Av. Faria Lima por igorlt, no Flickr 









P1030059 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr









JK Iguatemi by luisrftc, on Flickr









Prédio Martinelli, Banespa e Banco do Brasil by souzapsl, on Flickr








Largo do Café by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sao Paulo​*
ImageShack.us


ImageShack.us


ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us

 ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Reforma is a top skyline in Latin America. One of my favourites in the World.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Pretty impressive pics of Bogotá!
> It seems to be very green and I really like the urbanism of the streets..
> 
> :cheers:



Yes. Bogota is f*cking beautiful.



Bauhaus said:


> *BUENOS AIRES*
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires - Wilton Hotel por benyeuda, en Flickr


This is the Buenos Aires I love.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima


Presidente Ollanta Humala recibe a su homólogo de la República Portuguesa en Palacio de Gobierno by Presidencia Perú, on Flickr


Lima City by Imperial94, on Flickr


Downtown Lima by Imperial94, on Flickr


Lima, Peru: Paragliding City by Imperial94, on Flickr









by David Baggins









by  willowD


Parque Maria Reiche in Miraflores by blueskylimit, on Flickr

​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

*S A N T I A G O
*


Santiago par e.levy, sur Flickr


Santiago-18 Mar 2013 par Ted's photos for you, sur Flickr


Santiago-22 Mar 2013 par Ted's photos for you, sur Flickr


Pillín par Pablo Jaramillo Bellemans, sur Flickr


Santiago-21 Mar 2013 par Ted's photos for you, sur Flickr


Santiago-56 Mar 2013 par Ted's photos for you, sur Flickr


Santiago-20 Mar 2013 par Ted's photos for you, sur Flickr


Santiago-19 Mar 2013 par Ted's photos for you, sur Flickr​


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing Cities :drool:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice pics! :cheers2:


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

*Buenos Aires*


Avenida Santa Fe (2) por remi de nimega, en Flickr


Avenida Santa Fe  por remi de nimega, en Flickr


Avenida Santa Fe, Buenos Aires por Mark (LP), en Flickr


Av. Santa Fé - Buenos Aires por Cinara *Cici*, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Bogota*









​


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

que lindo


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

*BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The historic buildings in Buenos Aires are monumental.


----------



## Mayo65 (Oct 1, 2008)

*BUENOS AIRES - LOS MOLINOS BUILDING 2

Forista: Facundo Basavilbaso / Flickr



Fuente:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/facundobasavilbaso/4743217955/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Mayo65 (Oct 1, 2008)

BUENOS AIRES - ARGENTINA

*Forista de Flickr: Gabriel Pinotti*



Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielpinotti/8241264504/lightbox/


----------



## Mayo65 (Oct 1, 2008)

*BUENOS AIRES - PUERTO MADERO

Forista Flickr: agustina.enjoylife*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowy_owl/7890650764/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Mayo65 (Oct 1, 2008)

*PALACIO BAROLO - BUENOS AIRES - ARGENTINA

Forista Flickr: PaulDNL*



Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8044429663/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo









Carlos Alckmin









Carlos Alkmin









Carlos Alkmin









São Paulo... por Marcelo Alcantara, no Flickr









Carlos Alkmin









Carlos Alkmin​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Sao Paulo looks so vibrant and modern, hope to visit soon as posible!


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

S T G O


Pileta de barrio concha y toro par nicolasjurado, sur Flickr


centro cultural la moneda. par LuanCampos, sur Flickr


Parque de Las Esculturas par CristianRecabarren M., sur Flickr


Restaurante Bistro par nicolasjurado, sur Flickr



bolsa de comercio. par LuanCampos, sur Flickr


Pileta par FPR2012, sur Flickr


cerro santa lucia. par LuanCampos, sur Flickr​


----------



## Zn Steinbach (Nov 23, 2012)

Santiago De Chile :

Photo : www.flickr.com


Photo : www.flickr.com


Photo : www.flickr.com


----------



## Zn Steinbach (Nov 23, 2012)

Mexico DF :

Photo : www.flickr.com


Photo : www.panoramio.com


Photo : www.skyscraperlife.com


Photo : www.panoramio.com


Photo : www.flickr.com


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

*Buenos Aires Peacefull- Argentina*


IMG_1637.jpg por abdielnino, en Flickr


IMG_1525.jpg por abdielnino, en Flickr


IMG_1532.jpg por abdielnino, en Flickr


<3 por Wi_, en Flickr


Buenos Aires 2013 por Tamara Upton, en Flickr


Buenos Aires 2013 por Tamara Upton, en Flickr


Parera 156 por Fimm, en Flickr


Sin título por Fimm, en Flickr


-THE BOTANICAL THAYS.... ( Buenos Aires -Argentina ) fotografia Horacio Patrone por OPEN NATURE, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

great thread!


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

*Buenos Aires Peacefull- Argentina (Part II)*


buenos aires/ janeiro 2011 por mayer_obadia, en Flickr


Buenos Aires en Domingo por Cpt. Zissou, en Flickr


Buenos Aires Botanical Garden por wallygrom, en Flickr


Buenos aires 12 - Diaz de vivar gustavo por Diaz De Vivar Gustavo, en Flickr


Buenos Aires - Calle de San Telmo por www.obstinato.com.ar, en Flickr


Buenos Aires Zoo - Argentina por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr


Costanera Norte de Buenos Aires por Pablo F. Cepero, en Flickr


Porto Madero em Buenos Aires por marcelo nacinovic, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Bauhaus said:


> Buenos Aires - Calle de San Telmo por www.obstinato.com.ar, en Flickr


:drool:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

Autumn in Santiago


Centro Civico Vitacura par RomanSchuster, sur Flickr


Parque Araucano par seniorjp, sur Flickr


DSC_0751 par Manuel Soler, sur Flickr


Parque Araucano par seniorjp, sur Flickr


Hito: Seis municipios izan bandera del arcoiris / @Movilh 2013 par Movilh Chile // www.movilh.cl, sur Flickr


Santiago de Chile par X_Tan, sur Flickr​


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

pierolol said:


> :drool:


San Telmo tiene un desorden encantador, al igual que Valparaiso... tienen el mismo tipo de ambiente bohemio artistico.


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

The historic center of Mexico City looks preserve. A really nice city indeed!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Great pictures people

Lima


1292 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1333 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


1330 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


This building on El Sol in Barranco has a "Poirot" feeling to it. by hilderik71, on Flickr


IMG_7952_1 by AlexDurok, on Flickr











mod IMG_4310 by Manuel Valdivia Muñoz, on Flickr


Miraflores by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

*BUENOS AIRES PEACEFULL - PART III*


Por el barrio: Belgrano por juanpol, en Flickr


Adoquinado por Patricio Irisarri, en Flickr


Calle Posadas - Posadas Street por m.cavalcanti, en Flickr


Barrio Palermo de Buenos Aires por carolina salgado, en Flickr​


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Sao Paolo


Sao Paulo Skyline by Claudio Olivares Medina, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful streets of Buenos Aires. :drool:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima























































​


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

i love the last one!


----------

